# LiquiCia - can it be mixed into drinks for an extended period of time?



## william839 (Jul 6, 2006)

Im wondering if it would be possible to mix LiquiCia say into a bottle of water or gatorade.  That way i can take it without a certain someone knowing that i take it.  I'm thinking i want to try without it first, then if all else fails, down the bottle of water with the mL of LiquiCia.  Can i do this?  Would this stuff break down after a while of floating in a bottle of water or juice?


Thanks


----------



## GFR (Jul 6, 2006)

william839 said:
			
		

> Im wondering if it would be possible to mix LiquiCia say into a bottle of water or gatorade.  That way i can take it without a certain someone knowing that i take it.  I'm thinking i want to try without it first, then if all else fails, down the bottle of water with the mL of LiquiCia.  Can i do this?  Would this stuff break down after a while of floating in a bottle of water or juice?
> 
> 
> Thanks


Take it at home, take it in the bathroom, take it in your car, take it where ever......I don't see the point of this thread.


----------



## william839 (Jul 6, 2006)

The point is, i'm wondering if i throw a mL into a bottle of water or something. will the Cialis inside the bottle of water still be potent say 8 hours later?  Ya know, for example how creatine starts breaking down as soon as it hits liquid, so you have to instantly down it after mixing it?  Will the cialis break down in the bottle after 8 hours +?


----------



## GFR (Jul 6, 2006)

No point in mixing it at all....just take it as is.


----------



## Pirate! (Jul 8, 2006)

It will be fine mixed in gatorade. It lasts for a long time, so you could take it before you even meet up with your partner, and it will still be working.


----------



## GFR (Jul 8, 2006)

Pirate! said:
			
		

> It will be fine mixed in gatorade. It lasts for a long time, so you could take it before you even meet up with your partner, and it will still be working.


It works for 36 hours.....so if you have to hike 40 miles to get pussy you can drink it in your water bottle in mile 35 


#9

Just take it when you need it as is.....my God  this is like a high school kid sneaking a beer.


----------



## pengers84 (Jul 10, 2006)

What is LiquiCia?


----------



## Arnold (Jul 10, 2006)

Yes, that shit is nasty! I put it in my protein drink.


----------



## BigPapaPump68 (Jul 10, 2006)

pengers84 said:
			
		

> What is LiquiCia?


LiquiCia is Cialis. An erectile dysfunction drug.


----------



## ZECH (Jul 10, 2006)

Robert DiMaggio said:
			
		

> Yes, that shit is nasty! I put it in my protein drink.


That is awesome compared to the Levitra.  Good god................


----------



## SJ69 (Jul 10, 2006)

I'm not so sure this would be a good idea because I do not know the solubility of the substance in water, if it is not water soluable then it would probably come out of solution and stick to the sides or the bottom of the bottle.
Once again, just bring 1 or 2 ml's of the stuff with you and drink it when you have an alone moment.


----------

